# Potential Buy - 7yo QH gelding



## sabowin (May 8, 2010)

Please let me know what you think. I've ridden him a few times, and I like him. The vet is coming out Wednesday.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I don't see anything glaringly horrible about his confo. He appears to be a bit over at the knee on his right front, though that could just be the way he was standing for that particular photo. He is fairly downhill so you may have trouble keeping the saddle from riding up his shoulders, but taking the time to get a saddle and pad that fits properly should mostly fix that.

All in all, not a bad looking horse. He looks kind and sweet. If you like him and he passes the PPE, then I hope you're able to get him.


----------



## Chopsticks (Mar 11, 2012)

this is a nicely balanced gelding that will look much improved with muscle and proper work. i like his compact back, deep hip and neck tie in. he might be tied in at the knees a bit. good short pasterns, good hock angle, cute head. just needs to be fitted up and i think he will be a show stopper.


----------



## sabowin (May 8, 2010)

Yes, he's been out of work since the fall, and was just ridden a few times a week on the trails then. I plan to trail ride him, expose him to all sorts of stuff including endurance ride camps (I'd enter the 10-mile fun rides), and if he and I are both fit enough, possibly try a 25-mile ride by the end of summer.

If he is either over at the knee or tied in at the knee (are those opposites of each other?), how would that affect his soundness and useability for trail riding?

Oh, and I don't think he's all that downhill. I used my photo software to "straighten" both side-on photos. For the top one, I used the two further-away feet (his left feet), because of his right rear being wonky. In the lower photo, I did use the two closer feet, so I think it's more representative, and voila--he looks much more even.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Being over at the knee and tied in at the knee are completely different faults. Being over at the knee, or buck kneed, just means that the knees are slightly forward of the line from his elbow to his pastern. I've attached a picture so you can see what I'm talking about.

Tied in at the knee means that his tendons tie in very closely to the back of his knee, causing the circumference just below the knee to be smaller than the circumference lower down the cannon bone. He is a bit tied in, but many stock horses are these days. I wouldn't consider him to be at much risk due to that fault.


----------



## sabowin (May 8, 2010)

So, smrobs, you are saying his is both slightly over at the knee and slightly tied in, but neither should hinder him much? Thanks for the explanations and the picture!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

From what I see, he's only over at the knee on the right but he's tied in worse on his left front. That would make me wonder if perhaps he had bowed a tendon on the right or had some other lameness there that caused the tendon to contract a bit and cause him to be over at the knee.

Now, keep in mind, that this is all just speculation on my part. The faults that he has and the differences in the front legs may be perfectly normal for that particular horse and he may have never taken a lame step in his life LOL.

Either way, if he's sound now and passes the vet check, I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## sabowin (May 8, 2010)

Thanks for the info, smrobs. His owner claims he's never been unsound (and seems to be on the up-and-up) and he's owned him since he was a yearling, if not a weanling, but of course I'm getting a vet check, so we'll see. I believe his right front foot is slightly more upright (clubbed) than the left--could that have something to do with his knees being different?


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

That could darn sure play a big part in it.


----------



## Missy May (Feb 18, 2012)

Well, he just looks like super sweet guy. I prefer a staighter back, but that is just me. He has a steep croup which wouldn't be noticable w more muscle added to his bum...almost too minor of an "opinion" to mention. I hope he checks out w the vet, he is lovely!


----------



## atotton (Dec 23, 2011)

Not sure much about his confo, but he pretty. I noticed he has to swirls on his face. They have always interested me, I've heard that horses with 2 swirls tend to be/ seem bi polar. since it says that these hairs are the first to develop from the brain. Not sure if it is an old wise tale or not, like I said I've always been interested in them.


----------



## sabowin (May 8, 2010)

Thanks for all the opinions, guys! Atotton, I don't put much stock in those wives tales, and I certainly hope he's not bipolar. 

It turns out the vet I was going to have do the PPE on Wednesday is the same vet they use, and he's not comfortable doing it, so now I have to find another vet to do the PPE. Bummer!


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Looks like a nice guy, not much stands out that I dislike but lots stand out that I like. Main thing is that YOU like him and he passes the PPE.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

Is he cow hocked? he looks like he splays out a little behind. If you stand directly behind him, is he more muscled on one side ? ( a chronic lame horse will usually have uneven muscling) He looks okay, but be sure to tell the Vet what you plan to use him for, trail work, roping,cutting, reining, ranch work etc
Some small faults can make a horse unfit for say cutting or jumping and fine for trails. Good luck..


----------



## Soulofhorse (Jan 7, 2012)

I would be afraid of back problems in the future. He seems a little bit downhill (might be just an angle of the photo) and his back seems weak. Such a young horse should have straight back. What I like about him is the musculature of loin and croups.


----------



## sabowin (May 8, 2010)

The vet had no critique of his back, hocks, or even the knee(s). However, his right front hoof has a convex profile, and the left front is a bit dished and splayed, and smaller than the others. It is also more sore to the hoof testers than the others, and he is lame on it. The vet suspects the coffin bone in that hoof is more upright, and the combination of that plus the splayed hoof wall means his laminae could be separating, causing the lameness. Knowing I want to at LEAST trail ride pretty aggressively, and possibly begin endurance at some point, he recommended I not purchase him. :-( He was also sore on his right hind, but the vet suspects THAT leg/hoof is due to a stone bruise or similar from my trail ride on him on Saturday, and is probably temporary. The left front, however, is a deal-breaker.

In the picture of the horse's left side, you can kind of see the dishing/splaying of the left front hoof (though it could be deceiving--his hooves are striped, and there are shadows), but the right hoof is in shadow too much to see very well.

So the search begins again. Anyone know of a 5-15 year old, 15hh+, stocky horse that's sound for pretty heavy trail riding, in Central Oregon? Breed (and whether it's registered), color, and sex don't matter (though if it's a stallion, it won't be for long). I'm even negotiable on the height, as long as it doesn't look ridiculous with my 36" inseam and can carry my 260 lb weight around indefinitely.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Money well spent, and saved you a lot of heartache. Good luck on your horse hunt.


----------



## sabowin (May 8, 2010)

I know, I know. Better the $200+ vet check fee than dealing with a lame horse (the expense, the not being able to ride, and the emotional aspect). This is the second horse I've vetted, and it really sucks to keep paying the vet to tell me NOT to buy horses, but I'm certainly glad I did.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Dangit, I hate it that he didn't work out, but that perfect horse is out there waiting for you somewhere.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

sabowin said:


> I know, I know. Better the $200+ vet check fee than dealing with a lame horse (the expense, the not being able to ride, and the emotional aspect). This is the second horse I've vetted, and it really sucks to keep paying the vet to tell me NOT to buy horses, but I'm certainly glad I did.


 
You're still money ahead kiddo. I bet there are more than a few out there reading this wishing they had paid the vet beforehand rather than keep paying for him later. Your horse is out somewhere, go find him/her!


----------



## Missy May (Feb 18, 2012)

That is sad, I am sorry for you both. I hope you both (you and the horse originally in question) find the perfect match.


----------



## doubleopi (Dec 27, 2011)

sabowin said:


> So the search begins again. Anyone know of a 5-15 year old, 15hh+, stocky horse that's sound for pretty heavy trail riding, in Central Oregon? Breed (and whether it's registered), color, and sex don't matter (though if it's a stallion, it won't be for long). I'm even negotiable on the height, as long as it doesn't look ridiculous with my 36" inseam and can carry my 260 lb weight around indefinitely.


Have you checked out centraloregonhorse.com? I have never worked with Carol personally but I always stalk her page! She seems to honestly represent every horse on her page and really try to make sure you end up with the horse you want.

You didn't indicate price range or training requirements but...
1998 Bay Morgan/Percheron gelding, 15.1 $2000
2005 Sorrel Overo APHA gelding 15.3 $4500
2003 Grey AQHA gelding 15.2 $3500OBO
2001 Red Roan Sabino APHA gelding 15.2 $4500
2004 started Black Percheron/Belgian 16.2 $3500
2005 Buckskin AQHA gelding 15.3 $7000
2004 Blue Roan AQHA gelding 15.2 $5000
2004 Blue Roan AQHA gelding 15.1 $5500
2007 Bay AQHA gelding 15.3 $7500
2001 Bay AQHA mare 15.3 $12500

2008 Bay AQHA mare 15.2 $6500<---I know she's only 4 but she's a cutie!
1994 Black TWH mare 15.1 $1800<----and she's 17 but...gaited!


----------



## sabowin (May 8, 2010)

Thanks--I'd forgotten about that website, I'll check it out. Yeah, most of those are more than I'm hoping to spend (trying to stay under $2,000, but looking as high as $3,000, just in case), but that's a good resource.

Thanks!


----------

